# strange RBP?



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I've seen hundreds pictures of Pygo's,but this one looks kinda strange to me.
I guess it's the combination of the blunded head and so many juvenile markings.
It's just a normal RBP or isn't it ?

greetz


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes that would be a juvi rbp


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I agree with you, he looks strange.
The coloration is different.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Redbellies are very widespread in South America: just like any other type of fish (or animal, for that matter), their appearance will vary from area to area, due to adaptations to that specific habitat: that's why you have bloodred-, orange- and yellow-bellied Natts, as well as heavily spotted ones, ones almost completely without spots, ones with a very steep forehead, ones with larger jaws, silver eyes, red eyes, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Redbellies are very widespread in South America: just like any other type of fish (or animal, for that matter), their appearance will vary from area to area, due to adaptations to that specific habitat: that's why you have bloodred-, orange- and yellow-bellied Natts, as well as heavily spotted ones, ones almost completely without spots, ones with a very steep forehead, ones with larger jaws, silver eyes, red eyes, etc. etc. etc.
> [snapback]782183[/snapback]​


That is a fact Jonas ,but i never saw a juvi RBP with such a blunded head.
But nevertheless it's a RBP


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

it might also be a ternetzi.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> it might also be a ternetzi.
> [snapback]782261[/snapback]​


Meaning what?
It's a P. nattereri, and a more unusual-looking one at that: but that's about all there is to say about this fish as long as we don't know any more details about it (collection point, size, age, for instance).


----------

